# Friends for my Red Cherry Shrimp



## JoannaBanana (Jun 2, 2011)

What do you think:

I have a 10G heavily planted fw tank with Red Cherry Shrimp (10), two Zebra Nerites and 6 Cardinal Tetras. I thought a school of chilis would be the perfect addition, but apparently not. [Picked up 6 chili rasboras Wed. Four already dead. :-( I had no idea how fragile they are! This a well-established tank. Everyone else in the tank is super happy. Just don't think thethe chilis could handle the stress of the move....]
So back to the drawing board. I'd like to add either a school of small fish (like 1 in. max--something in addition to the cardinal tetras, but i could settle for more cards if that's what it comes down to...), or a specimen fish, or even another type of shrimp (that wouldn't crossbreed) but don't want anything that'll torment the RCshrimp. They're the priority. 
Any suggestions?


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

We just picked up a few threaded rainbows. They're beautiful! and can be kept in small community tanks like that. Or you could do a real nice dwarf gourami.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

You're pushing the limits of your tank's capacity with 6 cardinals, as they grow up to 2" long. You could get a school of otos if you want a schooling fish, but if you MUST have a swimmer, look into some hatchet fish, or glass cats, since they are top swimmers and the cardinals are middle swimmers.


----------



## DirtyJob (Apr 29, 2013)

If you want fish that won't torment your RCS because "They're the priority" then I'd go with the Otocinclus like Gizmo suggested. They're the only fish that I know of that won't bother your shrimp or snack on any babies (even cories will snack on baby RCS). If you're trying to get a little RCS colony going in a 10g it'll be tough with tank mates like cardinals that view RCS babies as snacks but if you have enough plants/wood for them to hide some will survive (I'd lose the cardinals too but that's just me). Get some CRS or Crystal Black/bee shrimp, they would not interbreed with RCS & the contrast between them looks nice IMO.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Apr 13, 2010)

I agree with Dirty. I have had Celestial Pearl Danios, Cardinals and other small tetras in with shrimp and they munch babies. Given if you have a big enough clump f plants for them to hide in some will survive. But if your trying to get a good colony of shrimp going I 'd suggest a shrimp only tank. and you can periodically throw some grown up shrimp int o the display tank. Oto's are great with shrimp. you might be able to try Hillstream loaches but up not 100% sure on them either. I have some but right after I got them I moved my shrimp to their own tank.


----------



## JoannaBanana (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback! Lost all the chilis. Could not even find the last three bodies. The 3rd one to die looked like it had been gutted, so I am wondering if the tetras attacked.... Also, when I discovered the last two had disappeared, one of the tetras was missing, too. Never found his body either. I am wondering if he was injured in the alleged attack and was turned on by his fellows.... I haven't had the tetras long, just a coupla months, so I am no super familiar with their community behavior. 
I think I am gonna just let this tank chill awhile, and if I do add anything, it may be swap of new and different shrimp for the tetras I have.
Thanks for the advice!


----------



## chipmunk1210 (Jul 3, 2012)

I would personally stick with just the cherry shrimp as the main critter in that tank. Your neons are going to push your limit (like Gizmo already advised). Otos are nice but are very delicate. Glass catfish are not an option for a 10 gallon. They must be in bigger schools to keep from being highly stressed and die. Normally having cherry shrimp and crystal shrimp in the same tank would be difficult for one or the other since their requirements are a good bit different but it can be done. Adding something like tiger shrimp or another type of cardinia species -- like the green shrimp would be nice. Good luck with your tank.


----------

